# [SOLVED]Bluetooth has no tray icon on XFCE4

## HerrSchafer

Hi. I have an Acer Aspire E 15 laptop.

I have followed this Bluetooth Guide, but I have no sign of bluetooth.

```
# dmesg | grep "Bluetooth"

[    0.192306] Bluetooth: Core ver 2.22

[    0.192512] Bluetooth: HCI device and connection manager initialized

[    0.192619] Bluetooth: HCI socket layer initialized

[    0.192722] Bluetooth: L2CAP socket layer initialized

[    0.192827] Bluetooth: SCO socket layer initialized

[    1.274195] Bluetooth: HCI UART driver ver 2.3

[    1.274196] Bluetooth: HCI UART protocol H4 registered

[    1.274196] Bluetooth: HCI UART protocol BCSP registered

[    1.274197] Bluetooth: HCI UART protocol ATH3K registered

[    1.274209] Bluetooth: HCI UART protocol Intel registered

[    1.274210] Bluetooth: HCI UART protocol QCA registered

[    1.274210] Bluetooth: HCI UART protocol AG6XX registered

[    1.274211] Bluetooth: HCI UART protocol Marvell registered

[    1.274248] Bluetooth: Generic Bluetooth SDIO driver ver 0.1

[    1.278881] Bluetooth: RFCOMM socket layer initialized

[    1.278889] Bluetooth: RFCOMM ver 1.11

[    1.278895] Bluetooth: HIDP (Human Interface Emulation) ver 1.2

[    1.278898] Bluetooth: HIDP socket layer initialized

[    1.657996] Bluetooth: Patch file not found ar3k/AthrBT_0x31010000.dfu

[    1.657998] Bluetooth: Loading patch file failed

```

Yes, I have enabled multiple brands on kernel, but saw no difference.

```
 $ bluetoothctl

Agent registered

[bluetooth]# list

[bluetooth]# power on

No default controller available

[bluetooth]# quit

```

But when I boot a live-CD, Bluetooth works fine, what make me think that isn't a hardware problem. 

Where did I went wrong?

Edit

----------

## HerrSchafer

Now I have the same problem again: after a restart, my notebook show the icon no more and the blueman doen't open its window.

I really can't understand what is going on.

Thanks any help.

----------

## Fitzcarraldo

Your dmesg output points to a problem: 

```
[    1.657996] Bluetooth: Patch file not found ar3k/AthrBT_0x31010000.dfu

[    1.657998] Bluetooth: Loading patch file failed 
```

Have you seen the following post, which seems to indicate that -- providing /lib/firmware/ar3k/AthrBT_0x31010000.dfu actually exists -- the above error can be solved by ensuring all the applicable Bluetooth entries in the kernel config are set: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-1040890-start-0.html

Are the Bluetooth-related modules loaded after you reboot? What does the command 'lsmod' return?

What does your kernel configuration currently contain for Bluetooth?:

```
grep CONFIG_BT_ /usr/src/linux/.config
```

Also, if Bluetooth works when you boot a LiveCD, it would be worth comparing the output of the lsmod command in both cases, and the output of the above-mentioned grep command in both cases.

----------

## HerrSchafer

Gentoo

```
grep CONFIG_BT_ /usr/src/linux/.config

CONFIG_BT_BREDR=y

CONFIG_BT_RFCOMM=y

CONFIG_BT_RFCOMM_TTY=y

CONFIG_BT_BNEP=y

CONFIG_BT_BNEP_MC_FILTER=y

CONFIG_BT_BNEP_PROTO_FILTER=y

CONFIG_BT_HIDP=y

CONFIG_BT_HS=y

CONFIG_BT_LE=y

CONFIG_BT_LEDS=y

CONFIG_BT_SELFTEST=y

CONFIG_BT_SELFTEST_ECDH=y

CONFIG_BT_SELFTEST_SMP=y

CONFIG_BT_DEBUGFS=y

CONFIG_BT_INTEL=y

CONFIG_BT_BCM=y

CONFIG_BT_RTL=y

CONFIG_BT_QCA=y

CONFIG_BT_HCIBTUSB=y

CONFIG_BT_HCIBTUSB_BCM=y

CONFIG_BT_HCIBTUSB_RTL=y

CONFIG_BT_HCIBTSDIO=y

CONFIG_BT_HCIUART=y

CONFIG_BT_HCIUART_H4=y

CONFIG_BT_HCIUART_BCSP=y

CONFIG_BT_HCIUART_ATH3K=y

CONFIG_BT_HCIUART_INTEL=y

CONFIG_BT_HCIUART_QCA=y

CONFIG_BT_HCIUART_AG6XX=y

CONFIG_BT_HCIUART_MRVL=y

CONFIG_BT_HCIBCM203X=y

CONFIG_BT_HCIBPA10X=y

CONFIG_BT_HCIBFUSB=y

CONFIG_BT_HCIDTL1=y

CONFIG_BT_HCIBT3C=y

CONFIG_BT_HCIBLUECARD=y

CONFIG_BT_HCIBTUART=y

CONFIG_BT_HCIVHCI=y

CONFIG_BT_MRVL=y

CONFIG_BT_MRVL_SDIO=y

CONFIG_BT_ATH3K=y

```

```
 dmesg | grep "Bluetooth" 

[    0.192242] Bluetooth: Core ver 2.22

[    0.192449] Bluetooth: HCI device and connection manager initialized

[    0.192555] Bluetooth: HCI socket layer initialized

[    0.192658] Bluetooth: L2CAP socket layer initialized

[    0.192764] Bluetooth: SCO socket layer initialized

[    1.272220] Bluetooth: HCI UART driver ver 2.3

[    1.272221] Bluetooth: HCI UART protocol H4 registered

[    1.272222] Bluetooth: HCI UART protocol BCSP registered

[    1.272222] Bluetooth: HCI UART protocol ATH3K registered

[    1.272234] Bluetooth: HCI UART protocol Intel registered

[    1.272235] Bluetooth: HCI UART protocol QCA registered

[    1.272235] Bluetooth: HCI UART protocol AG6XX registered

[    1.272236] Bluetooth: HCI UART protocol Marvell registered

[    1.272277] Bluetooth: Generic Bluetooth SDIO driver ver 0.1

[    1.277247] Bluetooth: RFCOMM TTY layer initialized

[    1.277251] Bluetooth: RFCOMM socket layer initialized

[    1.277260] Bluetooth: RFCOMM ver 1.11

[    1.277264] Bluetooth: BNEP (Ethernet Emulation) ver 1.3

[    1.277266] Bluetooth: BNEP filters: protocol multicast

[    1.277269] Bluetooth: BNEP socket layer initialized

[    1.277271] Bluetooth: HIDP (Human Interface Emulation) ver 1.2

[    1.277273] Bluetooth: HIDP socket layer initialized

[    1.650026] Bluetooth: Patch file not found ar3k/AthrBT_0x31010000.dfu

[    1.650027] Bluetooth: Loading patch file failed

[    1.861207] Bluetooth: Starting self testing

[    1.866232] Bluetooth: ECDH test passed in 4325 usecs

[    1.867836] Bluetooth: SMP test passed in 836 usecs

[    1.868531] Bluetooth: Finished self testing

```

```
 # lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by

acer /home/anselmo # 

```

----------

## Logicien

If lsmod show no module loaded it's because you have put every configuration options you have enable in the kernel image itself. That's mean that the needed firmware and patch files for the hardware the kernel support must be in kernel image otherwise, the initialisation of those devices will fail. This can explain why your bluetooth device do no work. At initialisation time the kernel do not find the needed patch file as pointed by Fitzcarraldo in your kernel messages.

As a rule I put everything Linux do not need to boot properly in modules. If you do so with bluetooth it should work if the needed patch file is install where the kernel search for it from your real root directory.

----------

## bammbamm808

 *Logicien wrote:*   

> If lsmod show no module loaded it's because you have put every configuration options you have enable in the kernel image itself. That's mean that the needed firmware and patch files for the hardware the kernel support must be in kernel image otherwise, the initialisation of those devices will fail. This can explain why your bluetooth device do no work. At initialisation time the kernel do not find the needed patch file as pointed by Fitzcarraldo in your kernel messages.
> 
> As a rule I put everything Linux do not need to boot properly in modules. If you do so with bluetooth it should work if the needed patch file is install where the kernel search for it from your real root directory.

 

I don't have bluetooth enabled in my kernels, but even once you get that sorted, Xfce4 may not automagically display an icon for it. I had to emerge one of the xfce-xtra/ plugins to even get a volume control in my panel.

----------

## HerrSchafer

 *Logicien wrote:*   

> As a rule I put everything Linux do not need to boot properly in modules. If you do so with bluetooth it should work if the needed patch file is install where the kernel search for it from your real root directory.

 

That's what I did. The system can better choose the right module, instead of put it all into the kernel. 

Now it looks ok, no more missing icon.

Thanks folks!

----------

## HerrSchafer

 *bammbamm808 wrote:*   

> I don't have bluetooth enabled in my kernels, but even once you get that sorted, Xfce4 may not automagically display an icon for it. I had to emerge one of the xfce-xtra/ plugins to even get a volume control in my panel.

 

The wiki's article doesn't tell about blueman; rc service and bluez aren't enough for bluetooth to work properly and I decide to give it a try and worked for me. I found out that all the tray icon's functions are managed by blueman, not by bluez.

Thanks for answering.

----------

## Anton Gubarkov

I'm trying to get away from gnome desktop to something less resource-hungry and explore xfce4

I also stumbled upon unavailability of bluetooth manager in xfce4 default install. I tried to emerge blueman:

```

PF16W6Y2 ~ # emerge -av blueman

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild  N     ] net-wireless/blueman-2.1_alpha3::gentoo  USE="nls policykit pulseaudio -appindicator -network" PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python3_6 -python3_4 -python3_5 -python3_7" PYTHON_TARGETS="python3_6 -python3_4 -python3_5 -python3_7" 955 KiB

[blocks B      ] net-wireless/gnome-bluetooth ("net-wireless/gnome-bluetooth" is blocking net-wireless/blueman-2.1_alpha3)

Total: 1 package (1 new), Size of downloads: 955 KiB

Conflict: 1 block (1 unsatisfied)

 * Error: The above package list contains packages which cannot be

 * installed at the same time on the same system.

  (net-wireless/gnome-bluetooth-3.28.2:2/13::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    >=net-wireless/gnome-bluetooth-3.18.2:2/13= required by (gnome-base/gnome-control-center-3.26.2-r1:2/2::gentoo, installed)

    >=net-wireless/gnome-bluetooth-3.9[introspection] required by (gnome-base/gnome-shell-3.26.2-r4:0/0::gentoo, installed)

    >=net-wireless/gnome-bluetooth-3.26.1 required by (gnome-base/gnome-core-apps-3.26.2:3.0/3.0::gentoo, installed)

    >=net-wireless/gnome-bluetooth-3.18.2:= required by (gnome-base/gnome-control-center-3.26.2-r1:2/2::gentoo, installed)

  (net-wireless/blueman-2.1_alpha3:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    blueman

```

Is there a way to have both gnome and xfce4 functional on one system?

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Try to disable bluetooth use flag to gnome-base/gnome-core-apps, gnome-base/gnome-control-center and gnome-base/gnome-shell and remove net-wireless/gnome-bluetooth

----------

